# Police: Uber driver arrested after attempting to murder police officers



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

http://wjla.com/news/crime/police-uber-driver-arrested-after-attempting-to-murder-police-officers










GAITHERSBURG, Md. (ABC7) - Police arrested a Maryland man after he allegedly attempted to shoot and kill Montgomery County Police officers with his homemade gun, police say.

Last week, undercover cops swarmed a Gaithersburg office complex to arrest 52-year-old Jonathan Hemming, on a drug warrant.

It was then that Hemming allegedly grabbed a homemade pistol from his car and tried to shoot multiple police officers.

Today we learned that Hemming is also an Uber driver and his lengthy felony record spans at least three states, begging the question, how is he driving people around?

"Your life is in someone's hands when they're driving you so you expect them to have no criminal record or be a model citizen," Louis Connor says.

Uber requires all driver applicants to submit a background check.

So how was he approved?

Today we emailed Uber those questions, but have yet to get a response.

So we attended an unrelated Uber press conference to ask questions where a spokeswoman would only tell us this:

"I, ugh, that is not my particular area of expertise, but I can say that we take this responsibility extraordinarily seriously."

Tonight Hemming remains locked up facing attempted murder and other charges, but today, his silver Honda Civic was parked outside his Gaithersburg home, with the Uber placard still in place.

Hemming is currently being held without bond.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber failure.
Best "technology company" around


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

"Today we learned that Hemming is also an Uber driver and his lengthy felony record spans at least three states, begging the question, how is he driving people around?". To that member in Maryland, is this enough proof that there are some flaws in ubers background checks. I'd like to see him refute this one. PMSL


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

That is awesome! Dude had a homemade gun!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber pay was too low. He had to turn to a life of crime. Now look at him.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

To all of you journalists; when I snap please don't include that I was uber driver in your article, it's embarrassing. Again..please...


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> GAITHERSBURG, Md. (ABC7) - Police arrested a Maryland man after he allegedly attempted to shoot and kill Montgomery County Police officers with his homemade gun, police say.


Wow! Uber pays so bad, he could not afford a Benjamin for a real (albeit illegal) gun?


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

FINGER PRINTS.


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

I wonder how they run the background checks? Dartboard on the wall, Red Ring is Declined and Black ring is approved? Wonder what you get for the Bulls Eye, 20% Rate instead of 25%?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

According to: http://personalfinance.costhelper.com/background-checks.html , background checks range in price from $10 to $150. The basic quickie check is $10. The $150 background check looks across all 50 states and much deeper into your life. I wonder what level Uber/Lyft subscribe to?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> According to: http://personalfinance.costhelper.com/background-checks.html , background checks range in price from $10 to $150. The basic quickie check is $10. The $150 background check looks across all 50 states and much deeper into your life. I wonder what level Uber/Lyft subscribe to?


I wonder what the basic quickie check consists of? Proof of being alive? Proof that potential driver lives somewhere in USA. and poof ! they are approved.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

He still wearing his free black T-shirt. 
U B E R
No wonder how they find out?

Uber payments are not enough that Drivers now have to have a side business like selling candies, rocks, herves, liquids or powders from their vehicles.
Uber's low fares + all tips are included, this driver had no money even for a hair cut.
Shame on you Uber.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Lol....thats why uber dont want finger printing huh!!. I guess more to come and eventualy uber has to comply with the finger printing. I guess uber is going to have a hard time when other companies are following what law says and have been following before uber came in to existence. Truth about uber is slowly coming out regarding pay, emoloyee status, back ground check, etccccc...and lot to come. Uber is drowning slowly in their own grave....lol.....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber pay was too low. He had to turn to a life of crime. Now look at him.


I think it was the other way around. His life of crime was so bad, that he had to turn to a life of Uber. With felony arrest in 3 different states he probably was a crappy criminal, but he is a 5 star Uber driver.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

1*as a criminal and 5* as a uber driver. How the hell he got in to this where uber claim they have a good full proof background checker... where is it now?...when u have driver like this in to the system, playing with system.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

White Trash big time. Good thing about Lyft, a mentor screens every driver before activating him. Nothing beats a face to face meeting.
Uber does all its screening/hiring via interweb which is HUGE fail.


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

They don't state and how long ago any felonies are.

Background checks go back 7 years.

Fact is, this guy was driving people around, seemed to do it fine. No crashes, no tickets, no complaints, the article purposely omitted. So why mention he's a driver at all when this act was when he was at home, And didn't attempt to shoot or have the gun I in the car while ubering.

This article is so biased against uber, and while uber isn't the best company at all, it's these types of biased report techniques that are scaring the general public into thinking of "We need more safety, we need more backgrounds" creating a problem when there isn't one and giving city regulators fuel to propose just that.... Which is why Austin shut down, and Chicago nay be next.

Cut it out!!!

We have the general public, dealing with the general public.

And anytime you deal with the general public, whether it's uber, taxi, hotel, gas station, employee or customer, people do dumb stuff.

This article needs to be in a tabloid simply because they mentioned uber.

If they didn't mention uber, it wouldn't get as much attention as it is


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I wouldn't get in that guys car after looking at him.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> That is awesome! Dude had a homemade gun!


A length of steel pipe for a barrel, a nail for a firing pin,
also need a threaded pipe fitting with a small hole drilled,
an elastic band (or several) to actuate a make-shift hammer,
a few tools (drill, titanium drill bits, vise grips, couple other things)

You too can have a home-made fire-arm that shoots real ammo !


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

tohellwithu said:


> Lol....thats why uber dont want finger printing huh!!. I guess more to come and eventualy uber has to comply with the finger printing. I guess uber is going to have a hard time when other companies are following what law says and have been following before uber came in to existence. Truth about uber is slowly coming out regarding pay, emoloyee status, back ground check, etccccc...and lot to come. Uber is drowning slowly in their own grave....lol.....


I don't have a background but I personally object to fingerprinting it feels like too much privacy invasion and felt like being a criminal.

I had to get it for taxi driving, I quit soon after (2000) and had to get it done for working at chase bank, still hated it

I would stop ubering if it was mandated


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

SuckA said:


> I wouldn't get in that guys car after looking at him.


Looks like a normal middle aged guy and if he's driving a normal car like a Chevy Malibu you wouldn't think nothing of it


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

HHTJ said:


> Looks like a normal middle aged guy and if he's driving a normal car like a Chevy Malibu you wouldn't think nothing of it


His mug shot looks like he may have "fallen down" getting into the squad car.
These stories usually end with a trip to the morgue. He's a lucky sumbitsh. 

In Texas, the penalty for shooting at sworn personnel is often given same-day service.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

HHTJ said:


> I don't have a background but I personally object to fingerprinting it feels like too much privacy invasion and felt like being a criminal.
> 
> I had to get it for taxi driving, I quit soon after (2000) and had to get it done for working at chase bank, still hated it
> 
> I would stop ubering if it was mandated


Don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Bingo!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> http://wjla.com/news/crime/police-uber-driver-arrested-after-attempting-to-murder-police-officers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Homemade gun". Because an Uber driver can't afford to buy one.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> That is awesome! Dude had a homemade gun!


He was an uber driver, they can't afford a real gun.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

HHTJ said:


> I don't have a background but I personally object to fingerprinting it feels like too much privacy invasion and felt like being a criminal.
> 
> I had to get it for taxi driving, I quit soon after (2000) and had to get it done for working at chase bank, still hated it
> 
> I would stop ubering if it was mandated


I've been fingerprinted a few times. For concealed carry permits, local and Utah. Best background check in the civilian world, and if you lie on that application you might be going to jail.

Uber should cut out the political correctness about guns and encourage drivers with carry permits who carry. It will reduce both criminal acts by drivers and against drivers.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Likely would have been caught by the Austin and Houston checks that uber hates so much they left Austin and are threatening to leave Houston.

Paging the Houston chronicle...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Guy definitely got a wood shampoo when getting collared.

He should make that his Uber profile pic when he starts driving again...


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber pay was too low. He had to turn to a life of crime. Now look at him.


He was a criminal before he started driving for Uber.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

AllenChicago said:


> According to: http://personalfinance.costhelper.com/background-checks.html , background checks range in price from $10 to $150. The basic quickie check is $10. The $150 background check looks across all 50 states and much deeper into your life. I wonder what level Uber/Lyft subscribe to?


$8.99


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

HHTJ said:


> I don't have a background but I personally object to fingerprinting it feels like too much privacy invasion and felt like being a criminal.
> 
> I had to get it for taxi driving, I quit soon after (2000) and had to get it done for working at chase bank, still hated it
> 
> I would stop ubering if it was mandated


This has to be the dumbest statement I've ever seen so far on UP,

Hey Poindexter,
we do fingerprinting to check if you are a criminal,
We do fingerprinting to have a record of your fingerprints if you ever became a criminal,

Not because you look like an Axe Murderer or because you look like you're stoned out of your mind on meth,

everybody on this freaking planet should have their fingerprints, footprints and DNA on government record at Birth.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Uber checks nothing other than the ID you send them. He could have sent someone else's ID or SSN. Other than that, I am in the military. Know how many soldiers commit crimes to include murder each year? Background checks are not going to stop that.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

SafeT said:


> Uber pay was too low. He had to turn to a life of crime. Now look at him.


Wouldn't be surprised


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> That is awesome! Dude had a homemade gun!


What did you expect he drives uber he can't afford a real gun.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

tohellwithu said:


> Lol....thats why uber dont want finger printing huh!!. I guess more to come and eventualy uber has to comply with the finger printing. I guess uber is going to have a hard time when other companies are following what law says and have been following before uber came in to existence. Truth about uber is slowly coming out regarding pay, emoloyee status, back ground check, etccccc...and lot to come. Uber is drowning slowly in their own grave....lol.....


undocumented immigrants is why they don't want fingerprints. They'd lose too many drivers.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

HHTJ said:


> I don't have a background but I personally object to fingerprinting it feels like too much privacy invasion and felt like being a criminal.
> 
> I had to get it for taxi driving, I quit soon after (2000) and had to get it done for working at chase bank, still hated it
> 
> I would stop ubering if it was mandated


You leave your fingerprints everywhere why would this matter. Plus if they did it a ton of drivers would disappear because they are undocumented immigrants which would increase demand.


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)

SuckA said:


> White Trash big time. Good thing about Lyft, a mentor screens every driver before activating him. Nothing beats a face to face meeting.
> Uber does all its screening/hiring via interweb which is HUGE fail.


Being the anti racist guy on the forum i resent the term white trash not much different than calling someone a *******, or even the n word.Not cool man


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> He was a criminal before he started driving for Uber.


Exactly. Which makes the point that if Uber had more thorough and stringent background checks, they would have caught it and he would NEVER have been on the road.

Uber deserves every bit of negative publicity they get because of this, and as a result, should be forced to follow regulations in each place they operate in order to prevent criminals from having such easy access to innocent citizens. Thank God he didn't harm any passengers !!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

All roads lead to regulation 
It's a matter of time


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> http://wjla.com/news/crime/police-uber-driver-arrested-after-attempting-to-murder-police-officers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much is your life worth? For good service, TIP YOUR UBER DRIVER$$$$$


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

They can't take background checks that seriously if a degenerate like this piece of shit was approved! It's not like he had a couple traffic violations!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

UberxGTA said:


> How much is your life worth? For good service, TIP YOUR UBER DRIVER$$$$$


ROFL....That is too funny, and so true at the same time. Thanks for the laugh GT.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> ROFL....That is too funny, and so true at the same time. Thanks for the laugh GT.


Check out "Uber gets suspended from International standards Organization for low rating'


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

uber fooled said:


> Being the anti racist guy on the forum i resent the term white trash not much different than calling someone a *******, or even the n word.Not cool man


It's ok - he didn't say honky, so he's probably white.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

What about the postal employees or the cops that snap?

They always pick on the Uber drivers..One out of million are bad.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

DriverX said:


> undocumented immigrants is why they don't want fingerprints. They'd lose too many drivers.


winner winner winner free chicken dinner.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber pay was too low. He had to turn to a life of crime. Now look at him.


I thought all uber drivers sold drugs on the side to make ends meet?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> Likely would have been caught by the Austin and Houston checks that uber hates so much they left Austin and are threatening to leave Houston.
> 
> Paging the Houston chronicle...


He'd have also failed the background check (legal) cab drivers in Portland must go through.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> According to: http://personalfinance.costhelper.com/background-checks.html , background checks range in price from $10 to $150. The basic quickie check is $10. The $150 background check looks across all 50 states and much deeper into your life. I wonder what level Uber/Lyft subscribe to?


My BG check found me in all 5 counties of the 3 states I've lived in. I'd say it was thorough. Who knows what uber allows. Wonder if he ever failed a mentor session lol.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

If only he could have been apprehended within sight of the trade dress.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

HHTJ said:


> I don't have a background but I personally object to fingerprinting it feels like too much privacy invasion and felt like being a criminal.
> 
> I had to get it for taxi driving, I quit soon after (2000) and had to get it done for working at chase bank, still hated it
> 
> I would stop ubering if it was mandated


Then I could safely assume, were we living in Chicago, you would also object to a license which requires all applicants to pay off all delinquent traffic tickets and water bills beforehand. Then you can drive.

U/L have a point. They must have huge driver density. But at what cost to drivers, or their communities?


----------



## JuanIguana (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm so proud to be among the ranks of such sociopaths. (sigh)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> http://wjla.com/news/crime/police-uber-driver-arrested-after-attempting-to-murder-police-officers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you verify that is his car and that he was an Uber driver driving under his proper name ?

So he was arrested for a warrent when this happened ,nothing to do with Uber ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> That is awesome! Dude had a homemade gun!


Shhhhh 
. . . plans are on YouTube.
Making gunpowder too .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber pay was too low. He had to turn to a life of crime. Now look at him.


Terrible !

Such a TRAVISty !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HHTJ said:


> They don't state and how long ago any felonies are.
> 
> Background checks go back 7 years.
> 
> ...


Exactly !

Sensationalist journalism by smearing the good Uber family name in an exploitive attempt to drum a mundane drug bust up into reader interest.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Can you verify that is his car and that he was an Uber driver driving under his proper name ?
> 
> So he was arrested for a warrent when this happened ,nothing to do with Uber ?


Let's all start quoting the occupations of every person who had committed a crime. Stupid journalism at its best. All teachers are pedophiles, doctors are rapists, lawyers are drug addicts, police are killers, politicians are fraudsters. .....insert your local story here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberxGTA said:


> Let's all start quoting the occupations of every person who had committed a crime. Stupid journalism at its best. All teachers are pedophiles, doctors are rapists, lawyers are drug addicts, police are killers, politicians are fraudsters. .....insert your local story here.


" Those who would sacrifice FREEDOM for safety,deserve neither".- Benjamin Franklin.

This !

This is why the American public invited the N.S.A. to spy on our cellphones and to tax us for it !

Go ahead,give your freedoms away.

It will not protect you !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beg to be chipped,followed ,and watched in the name of "safety".

" if all the Americans want is safety,they can go to prison"- President General Dwight D. Eisenhower.

Some men who led and founded our country,actually understood FREEDOM.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And in jurisdictions where prisons have been "privatized" to ' save money,' the corporation's DEMAND more prisoners of the judges!

They see your children ,your wives,your husband's as nothing but REVENUE !

Be very careful of how you empower Government !

" A Government big enough to give you everything you want,is a Government big enough to take everything from you ".-Thomas Jefferson.

Chain the beast before the beast chains you !


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber pay was too low. He had to turn to a life of crime. Now look at him.


Uber pay was too low - he had to make his own gun


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> http://wjla.com/news/crime/police-uber-driver-arrested-after-attempting-to-murder-police-officer
> 
> With 160,000 Uber drivers out there, chances are there might be more than one that slipped through the cracks. What's your point? The only reason it's news is BECAUSE IT IS UNUSUAL. If it happened every day, it wouldn't be news anymore. Wonder how many cab drivers there are out there and how many of THEM slipped through a crack?
> 
> ...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I would like to hear Bart's input on this.


* Bart McCoy*


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

The results of a Google search for "Cab Driver Arrested". I narrowed it down to the last 12 months and selected these headlines from the first p*age:*
*May 2015 - Denver Taxi driver arrested for kidnapping, sexual assault of woman
July 2015 - Cab driver arrested in New Orleans shooting
July 2015 - Anahiem Cab driver arrested on suspicion of raping woman
August 2015 - St. Louis Cab Driver Arrested After Putting Man in Headlock and Threatening to Kill Him "Because He Was White"
October 2015 - Mount Pleasant Cab Driver Arrested, Has History of Sexual Assaults
October 2015 - Cab driver arrested on 3rd DUI charge in Davidson County
November 2015 - Taxi driver arrested after mowing down pedestrian...NYC
November 2015 - Taxi Driver Arrested After Fatally Striking UWS Pedestrian
March 2016 - Cab Driver Arrested For Attempted Murder In Vehicle Theft Incident (CA)
April 2016 - Phoenix cab driver accused of murder apologizes to family*

*So, you think you're safer in a cab?*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> This has to be the dumbest statement I've ever seen so far on UP,
> 
> Hey Poindexter,
> we do fingerprinting to check if you are a criminal,
> ...


You Communist !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mayday said:


> The results of a Google search for "Cab Driver Arrested". I narrowed it down to the last 12 months and selected these headlines from the first p*age:*
> *May 2015 - Denver Taxi driver arrested for kidnapping, sexual assault of woman*
> *July 2015 - Cab driver arrested in New Orleans shooting*
> *July 2015 - Anahiem Cab driver arrested on suspicion of raping woman*
> ...


Terrible !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I have nuts said:


> I thought all uber drivers sold drugs on the side to make ends meet?


Some sell home made guns.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

stuber said:


> If only he could have been apprehended within sight of the trade dress.


Cops should carry a "THROW DOWN" UBER U.


----------



## MrsCaLi (May 31, 2016)

MoneyUber4 said:


> He still wearing his free black T-shirt.
> U B E R


I didn't get a t-shirt.... *logs off immediately*


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> http://wjla.com/news/crime/police-uber-driver-arrested-after-attempting-to-murder-police-officers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"There are no bad boys, just boys with bad haircuts."
--- Sam Malone


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> That is awesome! Dude had a homemade gun!


YOU KNOW YOU WANT ONE !

ADMIT IT.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU KNOW YOU WANT ONE !
> 
> ADMIT IT.
> View attachment 43123
> View attachment 43123


If this don't scare ya,nothing will.

Red neck self taught rocket scientists !
Yeeeee haaaa !
My next project, just need a cheap guidance system . . .


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> YOU KNOW YOU WANT ONE !
> 
> ADMIT IT.
> View attachment 43123
> View attachment 43123


I absolutely, positively do NOT want one.

I want two.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Keep asking for govt. Mandatory ID.
Keep on.its coming.
Make it ez for them.make it YOUR OWN IDEA.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

hey mandate it . full prints spread your cheeks the lot. but if kodwoo killed 7 ppl in south africa 3 years ago and now drives in the US with his clean record , would all that work?


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> To all of you journalists; when I snap please don't include that I was uber driver in your article, it's embarrassing. Again..please...


epic comment


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Keep asking for govt. Mandatory ID.
> Keep on.its coming.
> Make it ez for them.make it YOUR OWN IDEA.
> View attachment 43373


Are you talking to me? I can't tell but you look familiar


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> hey mandate it . full prints spread your cheeks the lot. but if kodwoo killed 7 ppl in south africa 3 years ago and now drives in the US with his clean record , would all that work?


World Bank is working on it.
Complete Control for Globalist Govt.
Enjoy.
The last generation who knew freedom.
The last generation who knew the difference.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mark my words.
Your DNA records will be in a Govt. Data Base under Universal Healthcare.

Consent or not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DARPA/ GOOGLE facial recognition profiled and identified this guy.
How many have had to take a picture to sign into Uber ?
The Google Uber partnership develops MORE than self driving cars.look beyond the surface.

Remember Jihad John ?
Facial Recognition Data base Programs.cameras are everywhere.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

HHTJ said:


> They don't state and how long ago any felonies are.
> 
> Background checks go back 7 years.
> 
> ...


They said they got him at an office building.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> My BG check found me in all 5 counties of the 3 states I've lived in. I'd say it was thorough. Who knows what uber allows. Wonder if he ever failed a mentor session lol.


How interesting... you mean, when you checled off "send me a copy" on your background consent page, Lyft actually DID send you one?

Hmm... 0 for 2 in my case, U/L both flaked.

Suppose you actually got your glowstache too, and without having to resubmit the form 3x with different devices months apart, with no result?


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> This has to be the dumbest statement I've ever seen so far on UP,
> 
> Hey Poindexter,
> we do fingerprinting to check if you are a criminal,
> ...


Also for John Doe identifications.


----------

